# Cinesamples Valentines Scoring Contest



## victor_nf (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi guys, 
Cinesamples opened recently this Valentines scoring contest #cinelove linked to their sales in this same period. I haven't seen any related thread so please let me open it and share my own proposal. Thanks for your feedback beforehand, I will listen to your tracks and comment accordingly.

Take care
Victor


----------



## denstrow (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks for letting us know about it, almost missed it... Here's my submission:


----------

